# Nissan N16.... a piece of [edited]??



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

*Nissan N16.... a piece of shit??*

Hi,

I'm from Sri Lanka. I have a Nissan Sunny N16, which I purchased just over one year back. Also for the warranty, I purchased it from the agent in Sri Lanka.

I am really regret to tell you that I am really disappointed of that car. It's some Sensor near the Air Filter always blocks and engine always stalls and also jerks a lot. Every month or less, I have to take that to a garage to clean that. What they also does is clean it, give a temporary solution. But I need a permanent solution.

Is there a solution? As far as I know, all the N16 our company purchased have the same problem.

Please help!

Eranga
Nissan car user


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

No idea what and N16 is. If you can get us the engine code we might be able to help you better. It should be on a small plaque somewhere in the engine bay, usually on the firewall.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

N16 is a pulsar, I think.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Uhm, im not sure if this applies, but which version is it? I searched around and found 

NISSAN PULSAR ST N16 4DR Hatchback MANUAL 
NISSAN PULSAR ST N16 4DR Hatchback AUTOMATIC 
NISSAN PULSAR Q N16 4DR Hatchback MANUAL 
NISSAN PULSAR Q N16 4DR Hatchback AUTOMATIC 
NISSAN PULSAR LX N16 4DR Sedan MANUAL 
NISSAN PULSAR LX N16 4DR Sedan AUTOMATIC 
NISSAN PULSAR LX PLUS N16 4DR Sedan MANUAL 
NISSAN PULSAR LX PLUS N16 4DR Sedan AUTOMATIC 
NISSAN PULSAR ST N16 4DR Sedan MANUAL 
NISSAN PULSAR ST N16 4DR Sedan AUTOMATIC 
NISSAN PULSAR ST PLUS N16 4DR Sedan MANUAL 
NISSAN PULSAR ST PLUS N16 4DR Sedan AUTOMATIC 
NISSAN PULSAR Q N16 4DR Sedan MANUAL 
NISSAN PULSAR Q N16 4DR Sedan AUTOMATIC 
NISSAN PULSAR TI N16 4DR Sedan MANUAL 
NISSAN PULSAR TI N16 4DR Sedan AUTOMATIC 
http://www.carsales.com.au/car_sales/new_nissan_models.htm

Im sure some of those have different engines ( I looked through all of em, and they either have BOTTOM OF POST)



> Nissan has introduced the new QG engine series with the release of the N16 Pulsar. The entry-level LX grade is powered by a 1.6 litre DOHC engine that develops 83kW of power and 140Nm of torque. The ST, Q and Ti grades are powered by a 1.8 litre DOHC engine that produces 92kW of power and 161Nm of torque


Engine Code : QG18DE 
Engine Code : QG16DE


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

*Engine details...*

Thanks all of you for giving me information. My car is called "Nissan Sunny N16 Series" Sedan MANUAL. I guess in other countries it might be selling as different model name.

Below are the engine details, that's on the aluminium plaque near the engine.

Type: CEAN16
Chassis No: JN1CEAN16Z0007488
Model: CDEARDFN16EWA8GE-3
Color: BW9K
Engine: QG13(DE) 1295
Trans Axel: RS5F30A FB43
Plant: W

Nissan Twin CAM 16 Valve


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't know if anyone on this forum can help you with this car.This is a predominately American site and we never got that engine in any of our models.We also do not have the N16 chassis imported here in any form.Maybe if you could post a picture of the offending item, we could make some suggestions.Is it the Intake air temperature sensor?If it is, you could possibly try to relocate it after the air filter.sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## bluestar (Apr 16, 2003)

The engine bay of the N16 is very very similar to the B15. The only difference is that the B15 have a QG18DE engine, while in Asia, we have QG16DE, QG15DE, QG13DE.

i'm just guessing, maybe you got a "lemon" car. So far my N16 is performing very well, i've tried to run it in local circuit racing. The only down side for me is the suspension, too soft!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi,

Thank you for your reply.

What is a "lemon" car? Is there anybody from Nissan Motor Company whom I can talk to regarding this? Because in Sri Lanka, the customer service is very poor, and they don't do anything, but clean temporary. This damages Nissan's reputation....

Thanks!


----------

